# suche einen Char zum solo'n



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (14. Januar 2013)

Halli Hallo liebe Community,
wie der Titel schon vermuten lässt, suche ich den Char in GW2, mit dem man am besten solo'n kann. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen (bitte mit Begründung, damit ich es nachvollziehen kann).


----------



## nulchking (14. Januar 2013)

Nimm auf keinem Fall Mesmer, der ist bzw. war im PvP echt mies. Ich glaube am einfachen geht das mit einem Krieger, generell mit den Melees sollte es am einfachsten sein sich alleine durchzukloppen


----------



## Defenz0r (16. Januar 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Halli Hallo liebe Community,
> wie der Titel schon vermuten lässt, suche ich den Char in GW2, mit dem man am besten solo'n kann. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen (bitte mit Begründung, damit ich es nachvollziehen kann).



Kannst du in keiner Instanz, in keinem Dungeon, und in keinem Krieg.

Du kannst nicht Solo zocken

Das ist ein Gruppenspiel, alleine ist man zu schwach.


----------



## merhuett (16. Januar 2013)

Nicht wirklich. Außer dungeons und bestimmten events geht das meiste allein  pvp mal außen vor


----------

